# New UKC Champion Jacknic's Call Me Navy



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, gorgeous! His markings are almost identical to Sugarfoot's (though Sugarfoot has more ticking), so I am a total fan!

Amazing, and congrats!!

--Q


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations on Sailor's UKC Championship! :congrats: What a successful youngster he is! And what a dashing parti boy, too. You deserve to be super proud.roud:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Way to go Sailor!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yay Sailor! And so young, too! Congratulations to your pretty boy.


----------

